# Friday 28 Sep Scarborough.....Perhaps



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,

Not entirely sure.....but I may possibly be fishing tomorrow. If all goes well (plan A) Intention is to use the beach near the car park a little South of the Scarborough hotel (Kiddies playground and such like) Intention of being on the water a bit before sunrise. Plan B is not to go fishing......I lean towards plan A! I will only have time for a couple of hours on the water.....no particular goals, no particular direction, but will troll my flat ratz.

Cheers all Andybear :lol: :lol:


----------

